# WoW Cataclsym.



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

So, any of you wow players out their planning on getting the expansion? What are you doing till then? 

Im trying to get into a new game till then, or level an alt. DA's expansion comes out soon, and i'll pour my gaming time into that, if im not raiding.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm excited for it, gonna have 10 80s soon so I can pick one to focus on for Cata, depending on patch notes and nerfs and all that.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

I swear if Blizzard nerfs like lock again I'm going to fucking kill them.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Warlocks are fine imo. People really are complaining to much about them.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Warlocks are fine imo. People really are complaining to much about them.


 
There are a lot of bad warlocks out there, most think they know everything and that they don't have to listen the group/raid leaders.

Warlocks got slightly nerfed last patch, not much, but it did lower my dps by 500.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> There are a lot of bad warlocks out there, most think they know everything and that they don't have to listen the group/raid leaders.
> 
> Warlocks got slightly nerfed last patch, not much, but it did lower my dps by 500.



Locks are fine IMO, but they are deadly if you know how to Coordinate their gear, gems, and enchants. 

People complain about any class these days, including the weaker ones.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

How I enjoy playing my prot warrior. Seriously, we didn't need that warbringer nerf. The shield slam maybe, it was pretty bursty.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

As for Dk tanks: MOAR Migitation Plox!


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Locks are fine IMO, but they are deadly if you know how to Coordinate their gear, gems, and enchants.
> 
> People complain about any class these days, including the weaker ones.


 
I think I've figured out my gear quiet nicely. Though I've seemed to hit a slump of how high I can get my dps, hopefully I'll get over that soon though. >.<

Oh did anyone else hear how there might be a new warlock pet?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I think I've figured out my gear quiet nicely. Though I've seemed to hit a slump of how high I can get my dps, hopefully I'll get over that soon though. >.<
> 
> Oh did anyone else hear how there might be a new warlock pet?



Same. I've been trying to get my DPS up a bit to do ICC....or at least get past the stupid necessary gearscore some groups want before they can invite you.

No, I haven't heard about that one, but I did hear that hunters would be able to tame their mounts...but I am skeptical of that.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Same. I've been trying to get my DPS up a bit to do ICC....or at least get past the stupid necessary gearscore some groups want before they can invite you.
> 
> No, I haven't heard about that one, but I did hear that hunters would be able to tame their mounts...but I am skeptical of that.


 
I'm ICC 25 geared, but I only have maybe 5k dps. >.<

That would be a little weird, then hunters would get all the cool mounts and everyone else would be left out.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'm ICC 25 geared, but I only have maybe 5k dps. >.<
> 
> That would be a little weird, then hunters would get all the cool mounts and everyone else would be left out.



It would be cool to have a bunch of cat mounts, but then again, I can see Blizzard putting a limit on wich ones you can get and how many. I can also see them making the mount speed even to whatever riding skill you have for the ground..

The only way I can get remotely geared is to: A) Get the triumph version of the T9 set, or B) hope that soneone is lax enough to let me into a 10 man for the frost emblems and a decent weapon. :V


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It would be cool to have a bunch of cat mounts, but then again, I can see Blizzard putting a limit on wich ones you can get and how many. I can also see them making the mount speed even to whatever riding skill you have for the ground..
> 
> The only way I can get remotely geared is to: A) Get the triumph version of the T9 set, or B) hope that soneone is lax enough to let me into a 10 man for the frost emblems and a decent weapon. :V


 
Do the random heroic every day, then get the cloak with it.

Also what is your character's name and what server?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah can't wait myself, seems to be fixing almost everything wrong in the game.

Right now I'm just getting all my T10.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Do the random heroic every day, then get the cloak with it.



I do, and I am about 20 away to getting a T10 piece, or the cloak. My toon is decked out in t9 gear, with the exception for the helm...which is an outdated T8 piece that I do not have the heart to replace. I need to get rid of a ring, a cloak, and a bracer piece and I will be set.

I also did some randoms with guildies. Best night EVAR. 



> Also what is your character's name and what server?



If you want, I can PM you.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh sweet, I just found out patch 3.3.2 was released today. And they buffed the warlock spell that they nerfed in 3.3, hopefully this will bring my dps back up again.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Oh sweet, I just found out patch 3.3.2 was released today. And they buffed the warlock spell that they nerfed in 3.3, hopefully this will bring my dps back up again.



I didn't see any patch notes on what they did mess with...off to Wowwiki.

EDIT: Now I know why people weren't making any VoA groups last night. 
Hopefully we have WG.


----------



## Bando (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't wait even though I haven't played for nearly a month... My 80 is untouched since summer o_o


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have no t10 yet. Le sigh.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> I have no t10 yet. Le sigh.



Start grinding!


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> I have no t10 yet. Le sigh.


 
I don't either, but I have one level 264 item, and I'll be getting another today. Then I'll get a piece of tier 10 gear after that.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 2, 2010)

lol they took away 13% of total rogue damage and also nerfed poisons about 20% which is a large amount of my DPS (about 1/3 of it).

I'm still topping DPS charts lol.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 2, 2010)

Right now I'm on Uber-Wow because I'm too cheap to afford retail. It would be nice to play with someone I know sometime.

Until a few days ago, I didn't realize that Worgens have the "two forms" and "flayer" abilities which makes me more likely to roll one.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Right now I'm on Uber-Wow because I'm too cheap to afford retail. It would be nice to play with someone I know sometime.
> 
> Until a few days ago, I didn't realize that Worgens have the "two forms" and "flayer" abilities which makes me more likely to roll one.




Good for skinning and the speed is decent for rogues.

But I dunno. The Goblin's racial traits would make the discounted things much cheaper.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> lol they took away 13% of total rogue damage and also nerfed poisons about 20% which is a large amount of my DPS (about 1/3 of it).
> 
> I'm still topping DPS charts lol.


 
What server are you on?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 2, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> What server are you on?



Skullcrusher


----------



## Kanin (Feb 2, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Skullcrusher


 
Damn.

So what's your main's name? I want to look him up on wow-heroes.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

cat will be nice. im tired of running icc 25 with my guild. i want something more. i want change! and BIG change at that. cat is gonna be awesome! cant wait to be a worgen. cause Ne War is bland. and has the jackson dance. and just in case anyones wonderin *doubt it* Norgannon server. Zeldaguy *duh elf*


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Damn.
> 
> So what's your main's name? I want to look him up on wow-heroes.



NewfDraggie

Make sure I'm not in my PvP gear, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> NewfDraggie
> 
> Make sure I'm not in my PvP gear, though.



Lol

I made the mistake and logged off with my PvP gear.


@Lord Kanin: Thanks for the links and the help.


----------



## Dass (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Cataclysm.

It should make my altaholic nature easier to deal with.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> NewfDraggie
> 
> Make sure I'm not in my PvP gear, though.



Cool. I'll check it out.

Edit: Wow, you have some insanely nice gear. Also I lol'd at how your main and off specs are both assassination.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> @Lord Kanin: Thanks for the links and the help.



No prob, I hope you get into an ICC group soon.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Cool. I'll check it out.



I should have around 3k GS with every instance being into the green bar some ways, even icc25.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> I should have around 3k GS with every instance being into the green bar some ways, even icc25.





Lord Kanin said:


> Edit: Wow, you have some insanely nice gear. Also I lol'd at how your main and off specs are both assassination.



I saw. Very nice.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I saw. Very nice.


They're distinctly different, one is pvp and the other is pve. It's the spec I'm best with and it's the best spec. No rogue is subtlety, and only the idiots are combat or those that can't get any decent daggers.


----------



## Kyowai (Feb 4, 2010)

Blizzard still has a pretty firm strangle-hold on me, if only for the fact that I love my Tauren warrior. I'll probably level a Tauren paladin for giggles, but I'll always be a warrior at heart.

I'm also digging the resilience change - it's nice to actually see how I got killed instead of having my combat log tell me "lol wtf idk u ded sucka".

Also, I've currently got a betting pool on the emergence of the first reference to multi-breasts in a Worgen player's flagRSP description (a roleplaying addon, if'n you didn't know).


----------



## f94 (Feb 4, 2010)

On the subject of World of Warcraft, does anyone have an early morning/afternoon raiding guild that is looking for a moonkin?  I closed my account back in Nov due to a new late night job and an inability to find a guild with my needed raiding schedule, but I would like to start playing and raiding again. 

I work from 1000pm - 930am EST Sunday night through Thursday and would like to raid after I get home or maybe before I go to work at about 700pm.  

My moonkin is T9 hardmode-grade but I have not seen ICC yet.  I have been playing my druid for over 5 years and raiding for 4.5.  I am willing to server transfer and faction switch.  

If anyone has a guild that fits my schedule please reply or send me a message and I will give you more details.

Thanks.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm mostly glad that they're giving some of the old lands some love, although I do wonder if they may possibly put in a way to play through the old wastelands for Nostalgia's sake. 


What do you guys think of the Dungeon tool? I know plenty of people who played on some of the most sparsely populated Wasteland EST-PvP servers who were saying "ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!!". where on earth were you when I needed to do zillions of convulted attunement quests nobody on the low pop servers wanted to do?


----------



## Ateren (Feb 4, 2010)

When I heard you would be flying in the Azeroth and eastern kingdoms, I flipped my lid. Sadly I quit just a month ago due to lack of money =/.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 5, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> What do you guys think of the Dungeon tool? I know plenty of people who played on some of the most sparsely populated Wasteland EST-PvP servers who were saying "ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!!". where on earth were you when I needed to do zillions of convulted attunement quests nobody on the low pop servers wanted to do?




It. Is. Beautiful.
My realm had zero groups on LFG looking for classic dungeons, barely anyone doing BC, and of course people were all over LK. This no longer happens.

I've never been in a group while telling the finder I can do damage. I've always been a healer and I've always been a tank. I once got a "OMG YOU CAN HAS DAMAGE NAO" then suddenly the group canceled because the tank and healer declined. FFFFFFFFFFFUCK.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 5, 2010)

It eliminates people complaining about their realms. Andorhal (My server) has very low population of Alliances, and complain. Also the funny thing is locking your XP. You can forever be a 19 twink . It makes me wonder what they will do with Vancleef. (I heard that VC is turning into a large raid.) I have some ideas I discussed with my friend, will they put Vancleef in Stocks turning it into like two different instances there like Scarlet Monastery. (Even if they do, there is no room for complain for the horde because of the new dungeon finder. ) Or just forget Vancleef all together. (Which I don't think they will do.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 5, 2010)

Heeeey, I used to be on Andorhal!


----------



## Ateren (Feb 5, 2010)

Yay! what made you leave?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm pretty excited for Cataclysm, mostly though, because Blizzard seems to be getting a pretty good handle on what people want from the game, especially recently. The dungeon tool is amazing. I trust Blizzard a lot to keep the game fresh, fun and interesting.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 5, 2010)

Ateren said:


> Yay! what made you leave?



Friends on another server.


Also I was horde


----------



## Ateren (Feb 5, 2010)

I only went Ally for the paladin back then, but now ally is not that interesting anymore.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 6, 2010)

I has teh bronzebeard here on alliance. Also Moon Guard with horde. INB4GOLDSHIRE


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 10, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I'm pretty excited for Cataclysm, mostly though, because Blizzard seems to be getting a pretty good handle on what people want from the game, especially recently. The dungeon tool is amazing. I trust Blizzard a lot to keep the game fresh, fun and interesting.



Dungeon tool is amazing when you are healer or tank but if you go with dps role it's pure agony. Waiting 20 minutes and when finally geting in instance it's going to be one of those that people dont like and both tank and healer are going to leave instantly. Then it' s first 15 minutes cod and 20 minute wait time all again. 

There should be 3h cod for leaving instance instantly.

Anachronos - Finduilas (european realm)


----------



## Kelo (Feb 10, 2010)

I cant wait for Worgen (drools over those sexy wolves) going to drop all characters I have and focus 100% on my new Worgen character.

As for right now, I play on Destromath, Vek'Nilash, Burning Blade, and Aerie Peak. Main is Night Elf Death Knight, AragÃ¨n. I would love to raid with you NewfDraggie though I would need to play an actual dps class if I wanted to be top damage again since DK is nerfed into the ground and some (compared to where it was patches ago).


----------

